# Topics > Related topics > AI computer systems and supercomputers >  Andromeda, AI Supercomputer, Cerebras Systems Inc., Los Altos, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Cerebras Systems Inc.

cerebras.net/andromeda

----------


## Airicist2

Introducing Andromeda, a 13.5 Million Core AI Supercomputer built by Cerebras

Nov 15, 2022




> Andromeda is one of the largest AI supercomputers ever built. It delivers more than 1 Exaflop of AI compute and 120 Petaflops of dense compute.
> 
> Andromeda is the only AI supercomputer to ever demonstrate near-perfect linear scaling on large language model workloads, and is extremely simple to use.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Cerebras Reveals Andromeda, a 13.5 Million Core AI Supercomputer"
The world's largest chip scales to new heights.

by Paul Alcorn
November 14, 2022

----------

